# Giant Tarantula Discovered in Sri Lanka!



## Copchick

This is for all the spider phobic members. I don't think I'll be planning a trip there any time soon.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/giant-tarantula-discovered-sri-lanka-211813390.html


----------



## Abunai

Yep. That's freaky.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Although I definitely don't want one as a pet, I do think it's kind of beautiful. I also think its really awesome that we are still discovering new species. Maybe there's still hope for Bigfoot yet.  

Now snakes are an entirely different story!!!


----------



## dudeamis

yikes, not as big as the goliath bird eater but pretty darn big


----------



## Hairazor

OK, now I'll have nightmares!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'll just admire its beauty from a great distance


----------



## Headless

Oh I'm sorry - can you spell EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Beautiful, but I wouldn't want one crawling on me.


----------



## Zurgh

So cute!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OMG!!! What a cutie....


----------



## Otaku

I don't mind spiders, but...damn...just, damn...


----------



## Monk

yum


----------



## autumnghost

Ooooo pretty. On the computer it's pretty. Behind glass it's pretty. In my house - I'm thinkin' not so much.


----------



## Lunatic

I can respect it's beauty looking at my computer but not a fan of spiders.


----------



## [email protected]

I love spiders as long as they stay OUTSIDE. Preferably somewhere in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Onewish1

oh yeah I am with that.. has to be outside to be ok


----------



## Georgeb68

That is a beautiful spider......wondering if its hand able ?


----------



## dudeamis

being that its a tarantula, most likely, they tend to be very timid and a low toxicity. Though the fangs probably still hurt a lot.


----------



## scareme

We have lots of tarantulas in our yard in the fall, but nothing the size of that. Ours are about dime sized. That one is beautiful.


----------



## Copchick

You know, even if it's the size of a pinhead...IT'S A SPIDER!!!!!


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm so glad this isn't anywhere near me! Terrifying!


----------



## WickedOne1414

LOVE it!


----------



## WickedBanshee

Copchick said:


> You know, even if it's the size of a pinhead...IT'S A SPIDER!!!!!


Ooooooo! a Pinhead spider! That would bee AWESOME!


----------

